# Nano/Octopill set up. Can't get the PIR to work correctly...



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

The Nano, Octopill, 8 relay shield, mp3player and Octobanger work great except I cannot get the PIR to work. I have the TriggerAmbient Level set to "hi" I tried "low" too but it just loops. I have the wiring correct from the PIR to the Octopill. I have tried 3 PIR's and made countless adjustments and they will only work when they feel like it. The manual trigger work flawlessly. I could simply use step pads but I really could use these PIR's to work in a few areas. Anyone have the same issues? Thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know much about that set-up... what model number PIR?

Couple things that would trip me up: 

Double / triple check the wiring - especially trace the volt input, ground and output wires to the correct locations. Manufacturers sometimes change (or goof up) the wire colors, so don't always expect red=positive, black=negative, etc.

PIR sensors typically work best with an object moving 'across' or perpendicular to the sensor. If something is moving directly toward/away that is the hardest for the sensor to 'see'.

Confirm the volt input, ground and sensor output with a multimeter if possible. That would at least let you know if it is the output of the PIR causing the issue, or the octopi is not responding correctly.


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

The wiring is confirmed. 4.77v on feed. Once triggered 3.3v on output. One thing I did find out was one of the pots adjust the duration time the output stays on. I thought I had it all the way to the fastest when I actually had it to it's fullest. My test show only has a 3 second end of show delay so when it was ready to be triggered again it already was triggered resulting in my looping. Now I need to figure out the sensitivity adjustment on the PIR? If I can't figure it out I'm just going to make step mats. I believe these will be more fool proof than the PIR's anyway. The PIR # is HC-SR501


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

OK. I stand corrected that you can adjust the time the output stays on. It's actually a time delay before it can be triggered again. The output time is preset for .2 seconds. I downloaded the PIR manual and there is a lot of nuggets in there. One being that when you plug one in it takes 1 minute to initialize. It also says it can output up to 3 times during this first minute! This means confusion! I think the issue is me. I'll post back with any progress..... Here is the link to the manual https://robojax.com/learn/arduino/robojax-HC-SR501-motion-manual.pdf


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

All is working great! It was builder error. I had the PIR trigger set to "high" when it should have been "low". Plus the fact I didn't know the PIR needed to initiate for a minute and trigger up to 3 times in that minute which confused me.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Good to hear. Especially since I wasn't much help!

Looks like that PIR is quite multi-functional, so a lot of settings, timings, repeats, high/low - low/high parameters to get set up! Glad you got it all sorted.


----------



## khouse (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks for your help Corey. I really didn't find one video that walked me through a complete set up. I mean from putting the components together and making a working show. I think I'll make a video on what I learned? To be able to build your own 8 channel prop controller for $30 in 30 minutes or less is a heck of a deal! The only thing I wish the Octobanger software would let me do is be able to "slide" my audio file on the timeline. For instance if I wanted to have some lights or motion activate before the scare audio kicks in. I could slide the audio file. It seems the only way to do this is to edit your audio with some dead space ahead of the audio before you load it? Other than that using the Octopill and Octobanger together makes it easy..


----------

